# blue poison dart frog always in water bowl??



## crangy (May 26, 2009)

hi, have had 4 of these dart frogs for 2 months now they are juveniles 2cm roughly in length but i find 2 are now always sitting in the water bowl??! they hav started to loose weight and do not react when food is entered. the tank is at 24 degrees c and humidty at 80% they hav access to fruit flies hatchling crickets and springtails all dusted.

i have an adult dyeing poison arrow frog in another tank and hes a fat lil bugger that would eat till he burst if i let him!

need help as i am getting worried??

thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i woudl seperate them into a quarantine container and try and get some fecals done.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Julio, but you also want to make sure that the tank is sealed completely. I noticed that when the humidity isn't optimal, the frogs will sit in the water all day (though they do continue to feed well).

Hope things work out, Richard.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Check the fecals and humidity as mentioned above. Also double check the temps. This (sitting listlessly in water) is sometimes a sign of excessive temps. 25C is certainly within an acceptable range but you might want to verify that your instrument is reading properly.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

sitting in water can also be a sign that the frog is sick and trying to leech the toxins form its body into the water.


----------



## crangy (May 26, 2009)

thanks for the help guys, shall double check the temp with another thermometer and shall close up the tank a lil more and see if they perk up with higher humidity. 

will let you know how progress goes in the next few days
thanks


----------



## crangy (May 26, 2009)

so after a few days the boys hav started to perk up and out of the water bowl now for 80% of the day! ) temp was fine and now hav the humidity at 90% i can feel it when i open the tank. thanks for the help


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

Glad to hear they're doing well. Thanks for the update!


----------

